# Challenge - can you ID this group/song?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

who are the group used as a soundtrack in this vid?

thanks in advance...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

No idea sorry mate. I have an app on my iphone to identify songs and this is the first time it's failed to recognise the song.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://ccmixter.org/reviews/Hatcollecter/8662


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - really really like this song.


----------

